# Looking Forward To Camping In Our New Outback



## eric1233 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hello all!! We have just purchased our first trailer ever. We bought a 28rsds. We are new to this and very excited. We have four kids so that made this trailer a no brainer. It is perfect!! What do you all think of this particular model?


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## ali (Aug 6, 2006)

Welcome from another 4 kids family!

We also just bought the 28rsds last week, haven't brought it home yet but I think the amount of space will be amazing.

I'm sure we're as excited as you to get out there and use it!

Enjoy! Ali


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome Eric&Shannon








You and the kids will really love that new 28rsds Outback








Lots of solid advice around here, so don't be shy as you get things rolling!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Congratulations and Welcome, Eric&Shannon!*
















I think yo are really going to love your 28RS-DS! I know we love ours, and my DW (also a Shannon) wouldn't trade it for the world!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Congradulations and Good Luck. That is a great floor plan, it was my first choice









John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the 28RSDS nice model you will enjoy it









Don


----------



## eric1233 (Sep 4, 2006)

We pick up our 28rsds tommorow. We are all excited. I will post a few pics, since it's a one of a kind!! haha At least we like to think so. Well, thank you for all the replies. We love the site and all the information. We might try to make the Rally in Pismo, Ca. (Central Coast California). Have to see how are schedules work out.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Eric&Shannon said:


> We pick up our 28rsds tommorow. We are all excited. I will post a few pics, since it's a one of a kind!! haha At least we like to think so. Well, thank you for all the replies. We love the site and all the information. We might try to make the Rally in Pismo, Ca. (Central Coast California). Have to see how are schedules work out.


If you get it tomorrow (Wednesday) you couldl always roadtrip to Oregon for the PNW Rally this weekend. That would be a great way to break in the Outback!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







We love our 28. Your kids are gonna love that bunkroom and so are you. It's a great floor plan - though the bathroom could be a but larger.

Scott


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## ftroop (Sep 1, 2006)

We bought a 28rsds in June and love it! With five kids it was the best choice. We took it on a four week trip and all went well with it, just some minor warranty issues. We like the fact that the kids (4 of them) are at the other end of the trailer. Gives us a little more privacy. Black and grey tanks sure do fill up fast, though!







Hope you have as much fun as we are having. BTW, DW is wondering what interior color you went with? Any questions, this is the site to get the answers, as I have learned!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Congratulations and welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, I was scanning new replies and I saw that I meant to say "a bit larger." What I originally said is apropos also, though it should be spelled "butt."


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> We pick up our 28rsds tommorow. We are all excited. I will post a few pics, since it's a one of a kind!! haha At least we like to think so. Well, thank you for all the replies. We love the site and all the information. We might try to make the Rally in Pismo, Ca. (Central Coast California). Have to see how are schedules work out.


If you get it tomorrow (Wednesday) you couldl always roadtrip to Oregon for the PNW Rally this weekend. That would be a great way to break in the Outback!








[/quote]

And lest we forget, there is always the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally at Zion N.P. in southern Utah next July! A must attend event for anyone wanting to show off their shiny new Outback!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

Congrats Eric & Shannon. We have 5 kids and the bunkroom on our 26RS is a huge hit (except for the one who's left to sleep on the couch.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome to the site and Congratulations on the new trailer!

SAtart planning for the Western Rally in Utah!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Eric and Shannon!









Whoo Hoo! Another California Outbacker family








A big welcome to Outbackers and Congrats on your new 28rsds!
We look forward to meeting you all in Zion next year









Take care and Happy Camping!
Dawn


----------

